# Uromastyx vs Blue Tongue Skink



## LizardMama (May 16, 2011)

So my birthday is next month and although I'm sure I'll be purchasing a Pacman Frog I also want to get 2 more lizards. I was thinking about getting some Uromastyx lizards but I'm also interested in Blue Tongue Skinks. What kind of requirements does each lizard require? I have a 55 gallon tank, would that be enough for 2 Uromastyx lizards or do I need a bigger cage for them, what kind of cage requirements do Blue Tongue Skinks needs? Can they be housed in a 55 gallon tank or do they need a bigger tank? I've heard that Uromastyx lizards eat just greens (as in veggies and fruits), can they also eat crickets and worms? How big do each lizards get? How long does each lizard live? 

Thank you for all your help! It's greatly appreciated!


----------



## Zakk (Oct 15, 2008)

LizardMama said:


> So my birthday is next month and although I'm sure I'll be purchasing a Pacman Frog I also want to get 2 more lizards. I was thinking about getting some Uromastyx lizards but I'm also interested in Blue Tongue Skinks. What kind of requirements does each lizard require? I have a 55 gallon tank, would that be enough for 2 Uromastyx lizards or do I need a bigger cage for them, what kind of cage requirements do Blue Tongue Skinks needs? Can they be housed in a 55 gallon tank or do they need a bigger tank? I've heard that Uromastyx lizards eat just greens (as in veggies and fruits), can they also eat crickets and worms? How big do each lizards get? How long does each lizard live?
> 
> Thank you for all your help! It's greatly appreciated!


Both require minimum of 4 ft x 2 foot, I dont deal in gallons, a little too vague it could be the right volume but be too tall and not long enough, you could get away with two uros in that you cant cohabit blue tongues. (before people bite my face off, I know cohabitting in general is considered a nono in many peoples books just saying) both need UV and heating. uros as you said are just vegies but can have the OCCASIONAL cricket it is good for them but only in very small amounts or they get a physical disorder that will kill them. whereas the skink i hear will eat just about anything. if i remember rightly both have recorded ages of atleast 30 years but most reach 20 odd? (Correct if im wrong).
Looking to getr a blue tongue, already have a Mali Uro. The Mali is quickly becoming my favourite of my collection.


----------



## LizardMama (May 16, 2011)

The two tanks I have available are 1 36 inch and 1 48 inch (long), would either of those be enough for 2 Uromastyx lizards?


----------



## reptilephil (Mar 3, 2008)

Personally I think a 4x2x2 vivarium is a minimum size for both,I have had both and found uromastyx to be more docile ( apart from my Egyptian which the viv is to small for) it would be possible to house a pair of uros, as long as you keep an eye on them, but you would only be able to keep a single blue tongue


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

I have both, a trio of Moroccan's, _U.acanthinurus_ & a 2 pairs of BTS, _Gigas gigas,_ I cohab the trio & pairs respectively, ditto I cohab my ackies, eyed lizards, sandfish, pink tongues etc, etc, I just make sure they have plenty of room, an interseting viv (for them, not me) plenty of decent food, water as applicable ie not the Uro's.

Uro's & BTS require quite different set ups, Uro's dry, basking spot 110 to 115, plenty of UV, down to 80's at night, burrows, rocky climbing spots & no water, humidity can kill them, varied frequent greens/salad, very occaional wax worm as a treat.

BTS on the other hand will occaisionaslly climb onto rocks but arn't to good at it, don't generally need UV, although I do provide it, basking down to th mid 80's, a cool end, down to mid 60's at night, a heavier substrate, mixed top soil/sand/orchard bark/coir, spray every couple of days, a good supply of clean water & will eat most anything, dust bins really.

Hope this helps, both a interesting, good luck


----------



## salanky (Oct 28, 2009)

i have 5 uros, 2 geyri, 2 ornates and an occellated. all of mine are kept in separate vivs with the female ornate and the new occellated male kept in 3ft and the rest in 4fts of varying height and depth. i find the uros great to keep, mine are all quite tame and tolerate handling quite well in fact my two females will seek me out when i come into the room and more often then not climb into my pocket for a snooze lol

with regard to temps, hot, hot, hot and dry too. substrate wise i use wheat bran as it is more digestible than any of the so called digestible sands and it clumps nicely round poop, smells nice and is cheap to buy. i do spot cleans every day and full changes every 3 to 4 months depending on how dirty they have been with their food. i grow 90% of my veg for them and also grow wildflowers, dandelions etc for them aswell. they get some lentils and seed mix but arent overly pushed on it to be honest. the younger ones get nutrobal on their food 3 times a week and the adults every 5 days or so. theres some old pictures of my vivs in my album on my profile....i think...though iv expanded a good bit since they were taken. 

i love uros and want more and more of them, they are super cute and have such funny little quirks with their little belly wiggle when you annoy them to them burying their heads thinking you cant see them. my lot are pigs when it comes to food(apart from the new one)and there isnt much they dont like. i dont give them live food as its not a necessity for them to have it not to mention all of mine are terrified of moving food :lol2:

have never had a skink so cant comment on them and though im totally biased i would say get an uro :flrt:


----------



## LizardMama (May 16, 2011)

Is it true that it takes a while to get a Uro's trust? I was told it takes quite a while to gain the trust of a Uro and to not handle one until you have that trust


----------



## kidneydbxdq (Jul 8, 2012)

what kind of cage requirements do Blue Tongue Skinks needs? Can they be housed in a 55 gallon tank or do they need a bigger tank? I've heard that Uromastyx lizards eat just greens


----------



## soolonger (Apr 18, 2012)

Uromastxys can take a long time, sometimes months before they trust you enough to pick them up, sometimes you will never be able to pick him up without stressing him. what some people assume is them playing, the wiggling of there body when picked up, the rubbing of the noses on things are signs of stress (look at the videos on youtube of people thinking when they rub them they think there like dogs and enjoy being stroked). out of the two, because of set up and how much extra work they are, a BT skink is a safer option. Thats not to say a uromastxy is a bad pet just that they would require more time/money/energy from you.


----------



## LizardMama (May 16, 2011)

Now when you say money what do you mean? I know about having to purchase veggies for them as they are veggie-vores but what else should I know? Would a 120 Watt light bulb work for their cage or does it have to be a heat (red) bulb? What about UVB lighting, what wattage does the UVB and heat light need to be? Would a regular bulb of about 120 watts be too much for a Uro?


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

when i saw this.... Uromastyx vs Blue Tongue Skink as the title i thought of this...

BTS uses 'lick'
Uro uses 'tail swipe'
BTS uses 'slither' and evades attack
Uro uses 'intensify' and increases attack
BTS uses 'Shiny Scale', its defence goes way up
Uro uses 'fury swipes'

lol


----------



## LizardMama (May 16, 2011)

ambyglam said:


> when i saw this.... Uromastyx vs Blue Tongue Skink as the title i thought of this...
> 
> BTS uses 'lick'
> Uro uses 'tail swipe'
> ...


Oh dear those spiky tails! I've had one of my Bearded Dragons (who sadly passed away recently) pin my fingers against the glass once with his tail and that won't pretty, I can imagine what a tail swipe by a Uro would be like. Ouch!


----------



## pozonakagawa (Jul 9, 2012)

the videos on youtube of people thinking when they rub them they think there like dogs and enjoy being stroked). out of the two, because of set up


----------



## WesternBlueTongue (Feb 12, 2012)

Minimum of 4x2 for BTS and you CAN'T keep more than 1 per enclosure. Take a look at this care sheet, it should cover everything. They love anything you give them, except veg.

Detailed Blue Tongue Skink Caresheet - BlueTongueSkinks.NET


----------

